# What's your next mod on your car????



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

And why?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (EvoJetta)*

Coilovers. Because they're sitting in my basement.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (Murderface)*

35r.... because its fun


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Probably a Koni cupkit. 117k miles on stock suspension, that's why.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Gauge cluster, i consider it a mod because now i'll have dash lights that stay on all the time


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Shifter links, adj. MAP + MBC, some Vag-Com trickery...because cheap power and a firm shifter can only help











_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:10 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I just bought a reiger R-frame body kit. **** I still have a build for the whole car.


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

Probably coilovers and adjustable rear control arms. I'd really like the TT to handle a bit better.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Suture)*

Catch Can - because i want the intake track to be clearner, custom CF Canards - because I like the look , Custom Rear Diffuser - because i gotta clean the rear up










_Modified by Krissrock at 5:40 AM 2/16/2009_


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (EvoJetta)*

new (to me) K04-020 turbo... Cause my oem 022 is dying.








then i'm modding the KWs to go lower in the back
then i'm getting new tires
then i'm getting a new cluster
then i'm getting a new ABS control module

...
then i'll really 'mod..' i'm pretty happy with where the car is modwise, so i'm in no rush.
-DG panzer plate
-hella supertones
-oil temperature gauge (somewhere, either an EFU or a pod somewheres)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (thenamescolby)*

Super RS's







polishing them up now... so the TT can look toite
then maybe a boost gage so I can be cool.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Hertz audio equipment
because I bought a quieter muffler that I can install (still straight through 3") so I can hear music and other people talking again!
...But I'm still not accepting phone calls! Driving time is peaceful time for Doug.


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*R*

install coilovers, swaybars, ss kit and clear corners then reassemble the engine and put it back in


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Big turbo and partial wire-tuck.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

mETH


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: R (blinky76)*

intake / exhuast / chip / DV.... might be a while I'm feelin poor right now


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: R (cdougyfresh)*


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

installing my racing seats, but my welder never has free time


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

GT2871r
because right now my sh*ts weak.....k03's ftl!!!


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*

1st new wheels because i sold mine and have steelies on
2nd air ride-just because http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

wheels because mine are so curbed they don't hold air worth a **** when it's cold. Chip because im bored with the performance and I had a mustang with almost 400hp before i got my TT so i want something fast again. and exhaust so it sounds mean like the mustang.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (ecko2702)*

get it running cause even at 2 bux a gallon driving a truck that get 12mpg SUCKS!!!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Haldex Blue....when i get the money.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Get my Bilsteins on, along with some springs and appropriate camber(toe) adjustment. Leaning towards H&R.
Why? Because I want my sports car to feel like a sports car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

H&R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

42DD 3" dp - though Im considering having it ceramic coated after reading how bad they rust
B&M short shifter- b/c a ss kit changes the driving experience. trust me
CPT - lower control arms - because Im sick of perfectly good tires (9/32) sounding like off roaders due to uneven wear


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

BT upgrade. I want to be able to make 300+ whp ( Sold my 800rwhp cobra for a house, this is my daily driver and want to make it fast)
Clutch- To hold the power
Front sway bar upgrade- Upgraded the rear so I need to do the front
Haldex box upgrade- Want to improve the feel of the car some times it does feel like a fwd car when it is a quattro
Then I am done!


_Modified by venmousracer at 12:23 PM 2/17/2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

Fix my damn DP rattle/clunk, install my camber plates and oil cooler or just say screw it and sell the damn thing...........


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

AEB head/3652s/6262


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Stroker engine... ALH... goodness 
BT setup... larger then 35r..........


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

are you going for 2.1/2.2 storx? Thats the only GOOD reason to get an ALH


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

two-toning my interior..


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_are you going for 2.1/2.2 storx? Thats the only GOOD reason to get an ALH
















Ill just say its going to be between 2.0L-2.3L thats all im going to say for the time being cause 2.1L and 2.2L have not been decided on.. cause i have a block and crank for either way... 
Im in the process of sourcing an wiring harness for wbO2 conversion... and someone to fab my T6 manifold for my turbo..


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (EvoJetta)*

Finally finish centered(boxster style) exhaust why? because its lighter and was never a fan of the fake duals.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_Big turbo and partial wire-tuck.

BT is going on the back-burner.
List by June...
Install 3" cat-back (picked up tonight)
Fix strut towers/strut mounts
Switch to coilovers
25mm spacer up front (have 13 currently)
Battery Relocate
Partial wiretuck
REAL nail-down hardwood trunk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Finally finish centered(boxster style) exhaust why? because its lighter and was never a fan of the fake duals.

Could you throw up build pics? I love the center-exhaust idea on a TT


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (l88m22vette)*

I will definitly post up the under side pics & my TT as well wnen complete. 
The valance is the time killer I'am laying up a glass one (vac bag) I searched
the planet for a single center exit with no luck.The exhaust pipe is really easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_The exhaust pipe is really easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 one would hope with not gas tank in the way


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (cincyTT)*

New gt3582r vs old gt28r
















me


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (cincyTT)*

Lol- yea experimenting with small straight through mufflers, at the moment and much to my 
suprise the old school cheapo cherry bomb sounds ferocious. Youre gonna shoe horn that bad boy in there? Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Youre gonna shoe horn that bad boy in there? Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I need some lag


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What's your next mod on your car???? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I need some lag









Quite the hairdryer there


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Thread revival...
How are peoples' "next mod" lists coming along? My suspension setup is done and it's only natural to start thinking about the next mod.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well my engine is almost back together. I've got a 3071R kit with a AEB head, eurospec cams, SEM intake mani, clutchnet stg 3 kit with FW. 
Thinking about doing water/meth or a 100 shot. Still haven't decided.


----------

